# EvolutionZ's 2ft mossy tank.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi forumners sharing my new 2ft ocean free mossy tank here.

Tank specs :
Tank : 60x30x36cm ocean free tank.
Lighting : 36watt PL lighting.
Substrate : 8kg GeX red pack soil
Filteration : Atman hf-600 filled with biohome (600l/hr hangon filter)
Temperature : 26 - 27C
Flora : Mini java moss, Spiky moss, Narrow leaf java fern and needle leave java fern.
Fauna : Shrimps(not in yet.)

today is day 3 of set up.
its almost impossible to shift those wood.. because they support each other, if i shift or take out 1, the other 3 will drop.









feels that the wood placement looks weird.. i need more long and short narrow/needle leaf java ferns though..

comments Please.
thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the placement of the wood, it gives a sense of movement/direction. The darkness of the wood gives a nice contrast to the 'greenery'. With a little more Java and some time to grow, this will be a great looking scape.

-Dave


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks dave, im gonna get more of those java ferns.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/52127-fs-narrow-needle-leaf-java-fern.html

Btw tank is looking good. I love moss


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks jeff for the link, but i don't locate in LA but im at singapore..


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

thats a nice tank you got there  That moss will be amazing 
edit: whats mini java moss look like? I have heard of mini taiwan moss.....


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks foofooree.. have to wait for at least 2 months for the moss to mature.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is going to be a very beautiful tank! 

In my opinion you should not let the moss completely grow over the wood. Some of the wood should be visible, not just a big hairy moss shape.

Also I think that if you encounter any algae problems you can run the lights only 1 hour a day and everyting will get back to normal. The fern and the moss will be totally fine. This is going to be fun!

What shrimps do you plan on putting in the tank?

Looking forward for updates on that thread.

--Nikolay


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks niko, yea will trim the moss on wood in future when they grow out.

as for the shrimps. most likely it will be cherries and maybe some CRS.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very pleasant tank that looks like very healthy plants you have, when it's mature will be beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks cpark, bought more narrow leaf java fern today. an update coming up later =)


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi guys, a simple update. bought another 20 leaves of narrow leaf lava fern today(they are so expensive nowadays!)










angle shot










if you have noticed, i placed 6 taiwan moss on pebbles at the back of the tank which have been growing in another tank for some time.










you guys think i still need more ferns for the back?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys.. added 3 pots of mini nana.. think i need more of them.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, much better with the nanas, looks natural sitting around the DW. IMO, think you add more mini nanas around the base of the DW. will be beautiful, Cheers.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

yea.. im getting more narrow leaf and nana soon. but they are so expensive! at least to a poor student like me.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow beautiful!!! I love all the texture, the ferns might fill in by the time the moss does


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

My two cents is that its a good start but a few stem plants in the background would make it far more interesting. I love the wood though.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

redstrat, Thanks bro.
St3v3, thanks for your comment but i feel that such a scape.. stem plants will not fit in.. would feel rather weird though..


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

EvolutionZ said:


> such a scape.. stem plants will not fit in..


I agree. It's very balanced as it is. The petite nanas are a real nice touch.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys... an update!

changed the filter from an hang on filter to a Ehiem classic 2213 canister filter(440l/hr)

took out all the mini java moss on lava rocks and replaced with more spiky moss on lava rocks(which has been growing for 1month plus in another tank)

Added a total of 6 pots of Nana petite.

and lastly, added 1 pot of hair grass around the moss on lava rocks to give the tank a more natural feeling.










looks pretty messy...









the nana lawn..









angle shot.









comments please.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Your tank is really shaping up! That petite patch looks awesome!!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys.. an update..








spotted algae?








this bunch of nanas are still free from algae..








side view..


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i get that kind of algae on my anubias too. i usually squirt excel onto the leaves and slowly the algae will disappear.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love your tank, it develops into a beauty with every step you took so far!

Gratulation,
Mark.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Each time I admire at your tank, it's getting better and better. I love it and the green spot algae on the nana might be your lighting period too long hours. Cut down the hour and it will go off.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys.. 
thanks park.. will reduce the lighting period.

tank is more than 1 month old now.. here some pictures..



















red red army feasting on hikari algae waffer..










big mama!










this bunch of nana have many new leaves growing..


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats beautiful! That petite looks great


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks foofooree.. an update will be coming soon.. came up with an interesting idea..


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

great scape, it's filling in well.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow! Love your scape! You make it look easy, like an insta-scape. When those surface floaters fill in a little I think the scape will look like an old growth forest. It already looks like it has been setup for 6 months. Any thoughts on a background? Try a black one (please!!), it would look mysterious. No matter what you end up using (or not using!) I think you should definitely enter this into some contests! Killer tank!:axe:


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bros.. an update will be coming up in a few day's time.. change some plants.. added in some new plants.. and shifted some plants to another area..


----------

